
Genius.com is Hiring Dev and QA - rausanka
http://eng.genius.com/blog/jobs/
======
byoung2
_BA/BS CS/Math/Engineering_

I guess I'm not qualified for this job, even though I can out-code most of the
CS majors I've worked with.

